
I thought nothing in Russia could shock me. Then I went to a TV broadcast - Gatsky
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jun/30/russia-putin-protests-police-arrests-tv-show
======
hossen
Surely,Putin is a powerful man.

